# java-plugin für firefox-bin jedesmal neu?? [gelöst]

## derbrain

da es ja relativ häufig updates für den firefox gibt, nervt es doch so langsam,den link für das java-plugin jedesmal neu zu setzen. er wird einfach immer gelöscht. geht das irgendwie zu verhindern?

btw., ich benutze firefox-bin. liegts daran? mir hat das compilieren zu lange gedauert, aber vielleicht sollte ich es doch langsam machen. oder zahlt sich das sowieso nicht aus?Last edited by derbrain on Wed Apr 13, 2005 11:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RealGeizt

naja, ich kompiliere alles immer selbst, da es bei mir recht fix geht.

bei mir bleiben alle links erhalten, wenn dir das weiterhilft  :Smile: 

----------

## derbrain

hmmm, dann wirds vielleicht daran liegen...

was für ein system hast du? ich glaub ich probiers jetzt doch mal mit compilieren aus, hab sonst nicht viel zu tun  :Smile: 

----------

## derbrain

so, hab jetzt doch mal sowohl firefox als auch thunderbird compiliert. und siehe da - problem behoben. auch diverse andere probleme, wie:

- links in thunderbird mit firefox öffnen

- mailto-links in firefox mit thunderbird öffnen

- ","-Taste auf Ziffernblock ist jetzt WIRKLICH "," und nicht "|"

nur mit der Kantenglättung wars früher besser, aber das werd ich schon noch hinkriegen  :Smile: 

----------

